# Wooden Dominos



## DonJ (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw the following domino set at a recent furniture show in Kerrville, TX:










The only templates I've been able to find are from Rockler. Has anyone used this set of templates before and if so, any lessons learned? Also, what paint did you use and how did you apply it? The picture above appears to have really uniform dots throughout. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks so much.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

I made a set of dominos years ago and made my own template out of aluminum just lay out 7 holes the size you need. Now for the dots, or pips as they are called, I took a dowel that fit into the holes in my template chucked it into my drillpress set it at high speed and "burned" in each pip. On dark wood you would have to use a white paint after burning the pips in. A tooth pick dipped in the paint should properly drop enough paint to fill the indentation. When the paint is fully dry then you can sand off any excess then use your favorite clear coat to finish.
MIKE


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't have much advice, but it seems like it might be relatively easy to make a drill press jig to drill one hole and add 1 or 2 spacers in the X direction and 1 or 2 spacers in the Y direction to drill all the other hole positions. The spacer could be twice as wide as it is tall so you either lay it flat or stand it on end for the 2 sizes. This would work great if you cut the dominoes first.

You could try using a 3/16" ball end mill to drill the holes. This would give a better profile than a normal drill bit.

Fill the holes with a good quality paint. Then sand the tops to get good crisp lines. You may need to experiment with sealers before the paint to keep it from bleeding.


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

Are you looking for a jig? I have a file written already for my cnc. A few weeks ago I made one up for a local guy. When I made mine I did it out of walnut for the base and the pips from maple dowel, the next set i would like to use brass or aluminium for the pips


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Fellow LJ staryder has posted several domino sets and boxes for them and they are BEAUTIFUL! I think he would be the best source of information for all things domino! If he doesn't weigh in you might send him a pm.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/73296

Lumber Jock Staryder made these fine dominos.


----------



## staryder (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks guys for the segway that was extremely kind of you to do…. I responded to Don to give him some direction to go in. I have been working to prefect my methods of making them a couple of years and would like nothing better than to help Don shorten that journey so he can knock out a set for his kids.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for the continuity Rick!


----------



## pipstorm (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey staryder, would you care to give me some of that direstion you gave Don? I'd like to make a few sets for xmas gifts.


----------



## Tatteredshoelace (Jun 17, 2015)

Not sure if anyone will see this, but since I can't send PMs yet I'm hoping dannelson will see this and message me his CNC file so I can have a jig made up.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Don I made a perspex jig some time ago for a set of ebony Dominos.
If its of interest let me know and I will go find it for you to take a look at.


----------



## Tatteredshoelace (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd like to see it


----------

